

Ask HN: Where to find angel investor who would invest $50,000? - anginv

We are 2 guys from Europe working on a software project and we are trying to find financing, because our own cash is coming to an end. I looked through some possible options and angel investors seemed like the most appropriate one. If you think otherwise, please let me know.<p>We are willing to give away 10-30% of the company for the financing and any other help the investor could provide. We have a working alpha stage software  which is near it&#x27;s first beta release. There are approx. 4-6 months of work until we are ready for a full launch.<p>Where should we start? Is it possible to find business angels who would invest into a company from another country? Is this an adequate amount to ask for?
======
leonhuu007
1) You can start with the richest and most successful people you know in your
circle (aunts, uncles, friends, etc). 2) Try
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/) 3)
[http://www.startups.co/](http://www.startups.co/)

Be prepare to answer to them why you need 50k and how is the money be used.

Good Luck

------
sharemywin
I would pitch freinds and family first.

